# What do you think??



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'd you're planning on buying a mare so you can sell her as a broodmare if something happens. please buy something with decent confirmation. Otherwise she'll just produce fugly babies, or will get sent to slaughter. Sad reality. I can see mroe use for a nice put together gelding than I can for a badly put together mare

She doesn't look anything special, but I'd like to see a confirmation shot or maybe a video. Are you doing to go up and test ride her.
Have you ever trained a green horse before? Are you working with a trainer?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't really care much about conformation. I think I'll go up and see her. I have never trained a green horse... but I think it would be good for me to learn... I have a couple trainers who I could consult to for help as well...

Thanks for commenting )


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You should care about conformation. It can affect how a horse moves.

You've been riding for 5 years but how much experience do you have?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

well.. ya.. I do care a bit.. if it has bad conformation, I wouldn't get it.. but it doesnt have to be perfect

I am an intermediate rider. I take at least 1 lesson per week.. and ride by myself other times.. I feel that I need to move up to my own horse, preferably one that needs work..

And this mare, was abused in the past, so i would need to gain her trust overtime.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Personally? And not trying to sound totally rude, but I don't like how casually you say that you would just sell your horse if it were to come up lame. You should get a horse you love, and if you truly love your horse, you won't just sell it because you can't ride it anymore. I think your first horse should be a nice, reliable, been there-done that kind of horse. I really don't think it's a good idea to start with a total project. Get a trail horse and teach it dressage, or how to jump, but I wouldn't recommend a green broke horse to anyone looking for their first horse.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

It sounds like this horse is a little wild and not appropriate for a 13 year old. How many horses have you owned? You'll be in high school next year? When do you turn 14?

I don't know how you'd easily sell a cross as a brood mare, especially a grade mare with a bad attitude.

This ad says to me, "I need to sell this crazy mare. Let her be your problem and not mine."


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I didnt mean to say it casually, I wouldnt wanna sell the horse, but I can only have one horse... if something happened to it, I wouldnt be able to afford to keep it, so I would have to sell it.

She doesnt sound wild at all to me... how does it sound wild??

Also, what I wrote about her, was some from emails only the first couple sentences was the ad.

I have owned one horse in the past, she was not rideable... but we rode her with a leadrope (was few years ago) 

I just turned 13 in May... and yes, I'll be in high school nexxt year


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Joshie said:


> It sounds like this horse is a little wild and not appropriate for a 13 year old. How many horses have you owned? You'll be in high school next year? When do you turn 14?
> 
> I don't know how you'd easily sell a cross as a brood mare, especially a grade mare with a bad attitude.
> 
> This ad says to me, "I need to sell this crazy mare. Let her be your problem and not mine."


Joshie is right and that's where I was going with my question about your experience. This just doesn't seem like a good starter horse for you. There are so many other horses out there without any background issues. I think you'd be better to have something a little more solid to get that next step in your training.

As far as selling as a brood mare, I woudn't count on that at all. Especially in this market and at least from the pictures, she doesn't look that great. Hard to tell with a rider on but still.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you sure that at your age you can afford the horse at all? If it does hurt itself, can you afford the vet bills? Even if it recovers perfectly, it's still expensive to have a vet out, for any medication or treatment. What about college, if you were to choose to go? Do you think you will be able to take it with you? Horses are not just in the now, they take up a large part of the future too, and you have to make sure you are prepared for it.

I still stand with the opinion you should get a trained horse for your first one. Your next horse can be your project. So what if you have to wait five more years? That will make it all the better for the project horse. Your first horse can teach you a lot, and you can use that knowledge with a project.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

My parents will cover boarding and feed costs, I will cover farrier and worming, tack etc.

TONS of kids my age have horses, why should I hold back JUST because I might go to college in the future?? I will still keep it, or sell it, depending on the circumstances. SO are you saying that no one my age should get a horse cause of college.. LIve life to the fullest, not least.

I agree with what you guys are saying... maybe I should get a better trained horse...

Thanks again everyone... I am gonna get a horse... maybe if any of you know any good horses for sale in bc?? That would be great!! Thanks again...


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually, scratch that.. I might go look at her.. it doesn't hurt to look. She might be really good 

Oh, I just found out how tall she is.. she is 14hh. but, she looks pretty stocky..


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Just because a lot of kids have horses doesn't necessarily mean you should. I was just making sure you could afford it, because it's hard to get a job at 13. Nor did I say you shouldn't get a horse because you might go college, I was asking if you would be able to care for it, take it with you, etc. They are valid concerns.

I'm glad you've taken everyone's comments to heart. I really don't think you'll regret starting with a solid, trained horse, because then you can simply enjoy it, and enjoy it even more because it's yours.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> My parents will cover boarding and feed costs, I will cover farrier and worming, tack etc.
> 
> TONS of kids my age have horses, why should I hold back JUST because I might go to college in the future?? I will still keep it, or sell it, depending on the circumstances. SO are you saying that no one my age should get a horse cause of college.. LIve life to the fullest, not least.


Are your parents horsey people? If your parents pay feed and board and you pay for farrier, worming, and tack, well, who is going to pay the vet bills?

Unless you're from a very wealthy area, I'd say, no, tons of kids your age, DON'T have horses. Heck, tons of adults my age don't have them either. They are an expensive luxury.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That ad says to me STEER CLEAR OF THIS HORSE!!!!

The amount of times they mentioned patience and time, and how she is spooky and leary?? I would steer clear.

You are only 13, and this will be your first RIDEABLE horse, correct? Why don't you buy a well broke horse and teach it something new? You would have a safe horse to learn on, and you can still practice training and teaching new things before leaping into a horse that has trust issues, and needs a lot of work.

I would strongly caution NOT to buy this horse. If you go to look at her anyway, do you have someone experienced with nervy, untrusting horses to come with you and help you out?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

A horse like the mare in this ad is not the kind of horse I would suggest for an intermediate rider who has no experience actually training horses. I have bought horses off of people who have 'wanted a green or young horse' for the experience; the horses are the ones who ultimately suffered for a lack of the owner's lack of knowledge and understanding of horses...and it often took alot of time to untangle their messes! Some of those owners never returned to the horse world, because they became so scared, or 'tainted' by horses...just because they didn't want to start out with a horse that was suitable for their level of knowledge. 

If you want a different horse to learn on, get a horse who is trained, but maybe not totally finished in the aspect that you might have to solidify something like neckreining, or leg aids; NOT one that you will have to totally retrain by yourself...Better yet, if you've never owned a horse, get one that's 'been there, and done that'; why be in a hurry to own a horse that you will have to spend many months just trying to gain it's trust? And what if you don't wind up gaining her trust? What if you wind up getting hurt instead? You need a horse that can continue teaching you, not diving into the horse owning world wanting to get a horse that you will simultaneously have to teach at the same time you are still trying to learn...it just doesn't work that way. 

This mare IS for an experienced rider who has experience handling abused and neglected horses, not a teenager who thinks they have what it takes to train it. I don't mean to sound rude, but if I were your parent OR trainer, I wouldn't go for a horse with that kind of a history, period...you may think that you have enough patience to win the horse over, but patience isn't all that it takes to turn a horse into your partner. 

Green+Green=black and blue


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think unless their parents are paying for everything, there's a lot of kids out there that do not have their own horse. I had horses my whole life thanks to my Grandpa who took care of everything.

Your limited to the kinds of jobs you can get but you could get something to help out toward the expenses certainly.

It's not wise to get a horse like this that's what people are trying to tell you. So you and the horse do not get hurt.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would pay vet bills, if it is too expensive, I could get my parents help.
A couple of my friends own horses and they are the complete opposite of wealthy! 

wild spot- it does not state that she is spooky... just leary. I do have an aunt who could come with me... she is training a 4 yr old DWB at the moment.

mom2pride-- Actually, the owner told me that she would be perfect for a teen project horse, that she would've loved her when she was my age. I do know alot about training from friends, family, books, computer. Just not yet in real. If I don't ever train a horse, just cause i haven't trained one before, then I will have never trained a horse!

Solon-- it doesn't mean I'm gonna buy the horse, Im just gonna go look at her.

I talked to the owner, and they said that if this horse doesn't work for me, we could drive over to her friends place, they have a few horses for sale... mostly tb X percherons, 2 appys, and a morab.

That should be good my fav breed is tb X percherons ))

Anyways,,, thanks again for your advice and for taking yoour time. Never know till I see her


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

People will tell you anything to sell the horse, it's what they do. Whatever you do, get a vet check.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I personally think you could do a lot better. I think the way the owner is presenting her is very unprofessional and the mare herself isn't that nice. 

if you do decide to get her, VET CHECK. please. It will save you a lot of pain in the long run.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> wild spot- it does not state that she is spooky... just leary. I do have an aunt who could come with me... she is training a 4 yr old DWB at the moment.
> 
> mom2pride-- Actually, the owner told me that she would be perfect for a teen project horse, that she would've loved her when she was my age. I do know alot about training from friends, family, books, computer. Just not yet in real. If I don't ever train a horse, just cause i haven't trained one before, then I will have never trained a horse!


People will say anthing to sell you a horse, if you really want to look at her then do it. But I don't think she'd be a good first horse. A green horse in general isn't really a good first horse. You should get a horse that's dead broke and perfectly behaved, that way you can have fun and continue to improve yourself. Maybe your next horse can be one that's green broke and you train. 

If they say she's 'leary', she's most likely spooky as well.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Since this would be your first horse, I would go with a nice broke dependable one - not one that "needs work" or at least very much of it. Get something you can enjoy and learn on, let that horse teach you it all. (I don't know if you've taken lessons or whatever, I didn't read much, but if you have and that's your excuse to get one that "needs work", wrong.) Just because you take/took lessons in no way means you're ready to take on something that needs work in this way. (I don't think you've used this excuse but just saying in case you think to)

Enjoy having your first horse. Learn on it without having to fix problems the horse has. Learn to fix yourself first. Then you can eventually move on to something that may need some work and all that and you'll have more experience and knowledge under your belt.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

This is the type of ad you need to read between the lines. The words say she's just a bit leary, but I get the feeling it's more of a hot sppoky hore that has trust issues. The owner is trying ti sell horse and will say just about anything if it means she gets the horse off her hands and cash in her hands


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am gonna go look at her... so its not gonna be a gamble or anything..
If she is great, we might buy her... if she isn't what I'm looking for, then I won't get her..

The owners know other people that have horses for sale as well, and I will look at those ones too..

Also, I've been taking lessons for 5 yrs... I am an intermediate rider.. I don't want a dead broke horse, because they are too boring. I want a horse that is challenging, so I am learning, and working hard.

Thanks for anyone who has given me advice, I appreciate it. Once I find my dream horse, I'll know... and who knows.. this might be it


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I don't want a dead broke horse, because they are too boring. I want a horse that is challenging, so I am learning, and working hard.


Coming out of a riding school, ANY horse that isn't a lesson horse is going to be challenging and help you learn. Trust me, been there, done that, and seen many other people do the same.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The only dead broke horse is a dead horse. All horses will bring new and exciting things to be learned!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree. I'm sorry but that horse does not sound ideal for a first horse. Very far from ideal in fact. I know we're all saying the same thing over and over again but, here it is nice and blunt. This mare doesn't seem to be put together all that nicely, and seems to be a hot, green horse. Coming out of lessons, like it was said above, most if not all other horses are going to bring something new to experience and ride through. And while it may seem like a very long time, personally, I don't feel that five years of lessons is all that much. But hey, it's your decision. Getting a nice broke horse will enable you to enjoy your first horse so much more than a mare like the one posted. By all means go see her. But definitely go look at other horses too, and don't just fall in love with the first horse you see. Good luck!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a LOT imbetween dead broke and hot, green, and issued.

A horse that is allready training but needs finishing touches, or a green horse with a quiet mind would be perfect if you are determined to get a challenge


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, when I was talking about the dead broke horse part... I was referring to this ::



> You should get a horse that's dead broke and perfectly behaved, that way you can have fun and continue to improve yourself.


Which, was posted by zurmdahl...

She may be better or worse than what the owner has stated... never know till I go se her


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> mom2pride-- Actually, the owner told me that she would be perfect for a teen project horse, that she would've loved her when she was my age. I do know alot about training from friends, family, books, computer. Just not yet in real. If I don't ever train a horse, just cause i haven't trained one before, then I will have never trained a horse!


I started out learning how to ride on a very well trained horse, then owned a fairly well trained, but occasionally snotty pony; during that time, I also was able to ride and help my mom as she trained a few horses...when I did buy my first horse (a green welsh\morgan cross) I had a superb trainer as well as my mom alongside me everystep of the way, to help me with the horse. I didn't just get the green horse, just so I could 'train a horse'...I got him knowing I would have the help I needed in order to keep him on the right track. Book knowledge is great, but unless you have taken part in the training of some people's horses, and have a trainer lined up to help you with this horse, I still strongly advise you to keep looking for a more suitable mount. As I mentioned, before, you don't need a perfectly trained mount, but you do need one that is more advanced than this one is, otherwise you both may wind up getting hurt. Training a horse SHOULD NEVER be taken lightly, especially when it involves a horse that carries as much baggage as this mare does!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> She may be better or worse than what the owner has stated... never know till I go se her


I'll wager worse.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been riding for about 13 or so years now and I'd still prefer a dead broke horse to anything else! I currently have four horses, three of which are training projects. I may have had quite a bit of experience riding and training in my lifetime, but that doesn't mean I can't still get hurt in a second. Just during the past month I've fallen, gotten kicked, and was squished against a wall by my horses. I've been lucky because I was never seriously injured, but all the horse experience in the world can't save you from a split second action of a horse. It definitely helps to prevent those situations, but can never totally protect you!

After experiencing horses with minor issues, I would caution you to steer clear of this horse. The ear issue alone tells me something isn't right there. She's a nice horse, but pictures often cause more trouble than they are worth. As soon as you see a picture of a horse, you get attached, and immediately want to buy that horse!

There's a big difference between knowing how to ride and knowing how to train a horse. I have no doubt that you know how to ride a horse. However, riding a horse doesn't mean you are qualified to train it. You are right, you can't have the experience of training a horse unless you begin somewhere, but that "somewhere" can be on the back of a trustworthy horse. Also, don't forget that it costs money to hire someone to help you train a horse when you figure out that you cannot train it yourself. And if you don't have the money to spend on trainers, you are left with a horse that may be worse than when you bought it and now you have to try and sell that animal. 

Go look at the horse, if that's what you really want to do, but don't fall for the first horse you see. I've made the mistake more times than I care to confess! I've never ended up with a great horse out of those situations.

I also think you should look at what you plan to do when the horse you buy either gets too old or gets injured in some way. These days you can't just up and sell an animal as easily as in the past. Also, horses are not like cars or bicycles where you can just throw them away when you are done and move on to the next one. Taking that attitude with animals never ends well!

Good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for. Unfortunately I don't believe it is this horse you are going to look at, but please keep your options open. I think a nice broke mare or gelding would be perfect for you.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

If this is your first horse, you need one that's well schooled and as close to bombproof as you can get. Trust me, I learned the hard way. You do _not_ want a green horse if you're a first time owner. Especially if you're only 13. I was your age when I got my first horse, and I really regret not making a wiser choice. You can still work with a dead broke horse, and you can depend on a seasoned horse. It's not that way at all with most greenies. I'd wait until you really know what you're doing and have years of experience with your first horse before you get a horse that you want to finish out on your own.

I don't see much about this mare that I like. Conformation is everything. Physical flaws can affect the horse's movement, soundness, and performance. Plus, well-conformed horses are more marketable and valuable in case you ever have to sell her. I'm not saying the horse has to be flawless. A little bit of a straight shoulder or slight cow hocks aren't that big of a deal, but you want more good qualities to balance it out.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I have to agree. After only 2 years of riding I bought a 4 year old OTTB at the urging of my trainer. He was a great horse( and not hot thank goodness) but one lesson a week just wasn't enough to train him. I didn't have the knowledge to train him. I could ride him fine but as for the little things he needed to know I had no idea. There is a difference. Anyway I wouldn't buy a push button horse per say but a horse that has more training that you still have to ride and know what you are doing.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been riding for pretty much my entire life and I know what you mean about a horse with a little more oomph than lesson horses BUT a well trained horse that's right for you is going to have the kind of oomph you're looking for while being well trained.
The entire time I've been riding has been spent retraining/dealing with trained horses with issues. The first lesson horse I ever rode wouldn't walk unless you rode her just right, the next one bucked at the canter and wouldn't canter on the left lead. I retrained him out of that perfectly when I was about your age and through that we had created an amazing bond, I went to see him the other day after not seeing him for 4 years and he actually nickered for me when he doesn't ever nicker/make noise. He was very well trained but he just needed a little extra attention to turn him into my perfect partner. He still threw bucks but I learned how to ride through them and I never fell off of him.

The next horse I worked with had some major bonding issues, he had been left at an auction and then bought by some pretty rough cowboy types. All he needed was a relationship where he felt like he was my one and only. It was amazing to see him go from a horse that was scared of his own shadow, literally, to a horse that would confidentially take me on a trail ride through the woods (another major fear) and not rush to get back home. He was also impeccably trained it was just the relationship part of the equation that was missing. He was still a challenge once he figured out that I was a very good person but he was a fun challenge.

My current horse is still a challenge (and probably always be) but I'm able to put all the knowledge I've gained from the horses I've worked with in the past to use with her. She will be my "first" horse but I've had plenty of training experience before she came along so she isn't a bad choice for me AND she's well trained, she just needs that relationship with a trustworthy human. =)

Basically, please get a horse that isn't green. Get one that is well trained but maybe has a mild issue. Also, I'd suggest to you to look for a horse that seems pretty people oriented. I've found, at least for myself, that those kinds of horses are gonna be willing to try mostly anything for you and they are the most fun. Lesson horses aren't usually that kind of horse personality so it'll be something different for you. Just make sure it's well trained! Well trained doesn't have to mean boring, you just need to find the right horse.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> Oh, when I was talking about the dead broke horse part... I was referring to this ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean dead broke as in won't move for anything and lazy, I mean one that isn't spooky and hot like this horse most defintley is. Yes, you've been riding for five years, but its your first horse. Owning a horse is completley different from riding a horse a few times a week in lessons. And personally, I'm guessing she's worse than what her owner said. The whole add reads 'I just want this crazy mare off my hands.'


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for everyones input.. you are really great people for helping others. I have thought deeply about what you guys have said... and I don't think she would be the right horse for me... however, the owner said that she knows other people that have horses for sale, so if I dont like her horse, we can go look at them. 


*** Also, the info. about the horse that I posted was NOT the ad! It was emails added together. ONLY the first 2 sentences were the ad... here is the link to the add--http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/454664/cat/14

*********************************


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ad vs. Emails doesn't really matter, they all read I WANT THIS HORSE GONE ITS CRAZY! lol.

I know how exciting it is horse shopping, and I admit I always fall for the first horse I look at. HOWEVER i'm SUPER picky in which horses I go to see, so i've always had success. I'm glad you are skipping on this mare, there will be plenty more horses who could teach but still bring you joy.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

stacieandtheboys said:


> Anyway I wouldn't buy a push button horse per say but a horse that has more training that you still have to ride and know what you are doing.





Wallaby said:


> I've been riding for pretty much my entire life and I know what you mean about a horse with a little more oomph than lesson horses BUT a well trained horse that's right for you is going to have the kind of oomph you're looking for while being well trained.


One of the advantages of taking lessons from a private trainer is that the lesson horses are not perfectly behaving beasts. In fact, my daughter takes lessons on HER four year old boy. I take lessons on a ten year old ornery boy. Bobby, the horse on which I take lessons, is a very good horse. He knows all the drills. He will, however, test you to see if YOU know the drills. He is able to gauge the rider's skill and confidence and, well, take advantage of your every weakness if he so desires. He is kind of a mix between a human toddler and adolescent!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Trust me love, I had the same exact attitude when I was your age. I actually got a horse like you were describing and if I could of changed it I would of gotten a nice older horse that is sound and could care less about the mistake you can and will make as a owner and rider. Then after that I got a baby horse and I've raised (he now is 4). Unless your willing to take away your freedom and ALL your money i don't suggest getting a horse like this. 

You also are still very young, why don't you try leasing a horse until you know for sure this isn't a faze?, no offense but by the way your talking it does sound just like one. I think your trying to look for the fairytail horse story where the young girl gets a horse that noone wanted, raises it and training it to be the most amazing horse in the world... that story rarely every happens.


----------



## Cowgurl060405 (Jun 7, 2009)

I can understand where you're coming from. I was in a similiar situation when I was a teenager. I was an experienced rider from taking lessons for years, but I had never owned my own horse. I let myself fall for the first horse I could afford, even though he was barely trained and very hard to handle. I convinced myself that I could train him and turn him around. To make a long story short, I nearly got killed in the process and ended up needing three shoulder surgeries. I learned my lesson the hard way. Find a horse that is reliable and safe. You have the rest of your life to train if that's what you really want to do. Start with something easy though.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> You also are still very young, why don't you try leasing a horse until you know for sure this isn't a faze?, no offense but by the way your talking it does sound just like one. I think your trying to look for the fairytail horse story where the young girl gets a horse that noone wanted, raises it and training it to be the most amazing horse in the world... that story rarely every happens.


_I am most definetly NOT in a faze. Trust me on this. I have loved horses my whole life, I don't like anything else near as much. All animals I love, but horses are top on the list. I have owned a horse once before, so I know I'm not going through a faze. Thanks for your input _


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Cowgurl, you sound like me haha.

Horseluver, I hope you understand we're not trying to be mean but I'd just slow it down, and realize what you really NEED not want.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, thanks everyone.. I have decided not to go look at her at all...
I decided to look at only well trained horses...
I found a diff horse that I really like.. well trained.. dun.. gelding.. 6 yrs old.. beautiful, trails, western, english, I LOVE him!
So ya.. now I am NOT getting a green horse.. I PROMISE!!

If I get a green horse, I owe you all 1 billion bucks!

Thanks again, you have really helped me alot!!!
You helped change my mind! I thought about it lots, and made my decision!

Thanks again soo much everyone!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> Oh, thanks everyone.. I have decided not to go look at her at all...
> I decided to look at only well trained horses...
> I found a diff horse that I really like.. well trained.. dun.. gelding.. 6 yrs old.. beautiful, trails, western, english, I LOVE him!
> So ya.. now I am NOT getting a green horse.. I PROMISE!!
> ...


Very mature and sensible thing to do. Let us know how the Dun works out and if you can get pictures to post.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I agree with Spyder.

And my horse is a 'dead broke horse' right now. We're STILL having fun and learning how to do things. Right now, we're working on riding without any tack. I wouldn't be able to do that if he wasn't classified as a 'dead broke horse'. 

He's rather push-button but you can challenge him and he can challenge you. I really think all horses are like that. I've even borrowed lesson horses to take out on trails and they can have some p*ss and vinegar in them, too. 

I really think you made a good choice. Plus, a dun is a GREAT color horse!  Post photos!

ETA: I was able to get him to his 'dead broke' level and his push-button-ness after many years of doing whatever came my way. I am VERY proud that he is at that level now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw my two or three cents' worth in:

- I commend your decision to buy a trained horse; they're a lot of fun if you get the right one.

- I wish I had a "made" horse right now; my greenie blew my knee out.

- My first horse was a 5 year old green TB mare that was trained for the track (unraced, but trained). I was 11, and had been riding and showing for about 7 years at that point. She was a nightmare. I hated her for the first year I had her, and after that year we seemed to just click. I would have never gotten to that point without my trainer being there absolutely every step of the way. Eventually we got to the point of doing Medium Level dressage, and jumping about 4' (her max) but I could not imagine what could have and probably would have happened if my awesome trainer wasn't there right alongside me for the first bit.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

He is one amazing horse from what I've heard from the owner... He is GORGEOUS too! But, I don't think I can post pictures on here, cause there is no ad for him, she sent them to me via email...
If it were my horse, I wouldnt want other people posting pics of my horse on a diff site, when they were sent specifically only to the one person.

But, I would have liked to..
He sounds like an amazing horse, the owner says when I come to look, we could take him on a trail ride to test him out  that should be fun!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Good choice! 
I hope this one you're going to look at works out for you.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track now. 

Just curious, while you're horse shopping could you ask your trainer if you can ride a different horse for lessons?
Maybe one that's not as 'boring' as the one you're currently riding?

Idk if you had said you stopped taking lessons or something, but that's what I was thinking about while I was skimming through the posts.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, I just found out that the dun gelding had foundered about a year ago, they say he is 100% healed, but how do I know for sure? Also, with a horse that has foundered in the past, is it likely that it will come back again?

Thanks


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Horses who have foundered need a bit more care and knowledge, but can be managed. Diet, feeding and hoof care is a big part of successfully managing it. We are currently helping manage a shetland who previously foundered and she is fine, but it does require some knowledge.


----------

